# Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]



## Superbird (May 19, 2014)

*Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

The population of the Pokémon Village was dwindling. Once a safe haven for the pokémon who had escaped from their trainers, it was now a place of terror. Almost every night, it seemed, another pokémon was attacked in the depths of the night, and if they didn't die they left the next day to find a safer place. 

Fourteen pokémon remained. They knew that the culprits of this systematic killing were there somewhere among them, but who they were remained a mystery. After a group meeting one day, they decided that they would work together to purge the village of these evil pokémon and make the Pokémon Village a safe haven again.

A refresher on the rules of the game:

Night actions are mandatory. Failure to submit them to the GM will result in them being randomized with extreme prejudice. After several days' inactivity, you will be considered to have died from boredom/inactivity.
Out-of-thread communication is prohibited unless otherwise specified in your role PM.
All moves are single-target, unless specified otherwise or unless they are obviously self-targeting.
The town may not choose to consecutively abstain from lynching.
If a lynch is mandatory on a given day and no votes have been cast, the lynchee will be randomized. If a lynch is not mandatory and no votes have been cast, an abstention will be assumed. Otherwise, the player with the most votes will be lynched. In case of a tie, the last player to die will decide who is lynched, of those who are tied.
The Mafia will win when they eliminate all the Innocents. the Innocents will win when there are no more living Mafia.

*It is the dusk of Night 0. You have 72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Superbird (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

The night passed relatively quietly, with few pokémon causing disturbances. One, perhaps, was heard, but in the morning it seemed only a faint memory to those who had been awake at the time. Miraculously, everyone met at the village clearing exactly fifteen minutes after daybreak -- no one was late, and no one was dead. And thus, the discussion commenced.

*It is the dawn of day 1. You have 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Mai (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Awesome!

Nothing to fear, I think - kills are probably a lot harder to come by for the mafia, since they have to guess and judge on pokemon hints, and some have better defenses than others.

Though I personally have nothing to report.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

well one of the important questions is who took damage.


----------



## M&F (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I'm safe and sound and carrying no useful information.

Also, wondering about how the more obvious target players are faring.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I do have some info, but I don't know how useful it is.

Also, I took no damage.


----------



## Mai (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



hopeandjoy said:


> I do have some info, but I don't know how useful it is.
> 
> Also, I took no damage.


Since you mentioned it already, might as well, unless you think it's somehow more dangerous than keeping shut?

No damage here, either.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Depends, the info itself doesn't seem to indicate mafia, but the move I used would make me a target.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I took damage, which is odd, considering I used a move that should have made me immune to damage for the night. I'm guessing someone has an attack that can break through protections? Perhaps it's the mafia?


----------



## M&F (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



hopeandjoy said:


> Depends, the info itself doesn't seem to indicate mafia, but the move I used would make me a target.


Then you could mention just the information and not the move you used to get it, I guess?

I mean, so far as I can tell it doesn't change the information itself aside from maybe lending it more credence.



blazheirio889 said:


> I took damage, which is odd, considering I used a move that should have made me immune to damage for the night. I'm guessing someone has an attack that can break through protections? Perhaps it's the mafia?


Hmmm. On one hand I can think of a couple of reasons why that could be, but on the other speculating about gaps in your self-protection openly while somebody is probably trying to kill you doesn't sound like a brillant idea.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I'm almost certain it's not to do with my self-protection, but rather to do with the nature of the attack that hit me. Thankfully, I didn't take much damage and I'm in rather good shape.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Well, I can use a move that reveals who someone targets, and Flora targeted herself.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



blazheirio889 said:


> I'm almost certain it's not to do with my self-protection, but rather to do with the nature of the attack that hit me. Thankfully, I didn't take much damage and I'm in rather good shape.


Feint, maybe?

I have self-protecting attacks too, so maybe MF included a mafia attack to bypass them?


----------



## Keldeo (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

First things first. 

1.	blazheirio889: Drifblim
	2.	Metallica Fanboy: Hawlucha
	3.	I liek Squirtles: Xatu
	4.	Butterfree: Butterfree
	5.	Alligates: Tyrantrum
	6.	DarkAura: Medicham
	7.	hopeandjoy: Espeon
	8.	Mai: Musharna
	9.	1. Luftballon: Accelgor
	10.	Tailsy: Meowstic (presumably female?)
	11.	Majora: Ampharos
	12.	Vanilla Mongoose: Flygon
	13.	Flora: Feraligatr
	14.	Phantom: Typhlosion

I also have some information of dubious importance: last night I used Charm on 1. Luftballon and the move failed, which means either I was roleblocked or 1. Luftballon is mafia.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

The Pokémon we get are randomized. I got Meowstic (male).


----------



## Keldeo (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Right, forgot. Never mind then.

I'm Tyrantrum, anyway.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

The Pokemon were randomized, so that list isn't exactly accurate. I mean I can definitely say I'm not Drifblim.

What does Charm do?

And it's probably the case that mafia members can bypass protecting thingies (or maybe even OHKO). The day flavour text seems to indicate that only one damaging attack went through though? And since no-one else is reporting that they took damage, I suppose it was me who took the blow. And I don't see why the mafia wouldn't attack. So I'm somewhat convinced that mafia attack(s) can bypass protection.


----------



## M&F (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> I have self-protecting attacks too, so maybe MF included a mafia attack to bypass them?


Well, first things first, I should let you all know I've also included an attack that allows me to win the game instantly. As in, me exclusively, you all lose. I'm just being sporting so far because I'm also 100% deathproof. Seriosuly my max HP is just an infinity symbol.


----------



## Tailsy (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Hmmm. I'm not Meowstic, so I'm pretty sure the Pokémon roles were shuffled.

I didn't take any damage last night, aaaand I don't have any information. What does Charm do, though, Alligates?


----------



## Tailsy (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

WHOOPS lots of posts while I was pondering 8|


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Clearly MF is the GM for all games. Birdy is just a decoy. A substitute doll.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Well, first things first, I should let you all know I've also included an attack that allows me to win the game instantly. As in, me exclusively, you all lose. I'm just being sporting so far because I'm also 100% deathproof. Seriosuly my max HP is just an infinity symbol.


...

shit

so like, you're _not_ the GM in every game?

I feel cheated


----------



## M&F (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> ...
> 
> shit
> 
> ...


Nobody died last night, I thought that was good enough indication.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

By MF I meant "Mafia Facilitator", in case you plebeians were wondering.


----------



## M&F (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> By MF I meant "Mafia Facilitator", in case you plebeians were wondering.


Whatever, Visitor Message.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Whatever, Visitor Message.


----------



## Phantom (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I've got a load of nothing. I wasn't hit last night.

 But that cat is adorable.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Clearly MF is the GM for all games. Birdy is just a decoy. A substitute doll.


I love how he just changes his avatar to a substitute doll in response to this.


----------



## kyeugh (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I took no damage.

that's really all there is to say on the matter​


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> I love how he just changes his avatar to a substitute doll in response to this.


I actually burst out laughing
He knows there's no point in deception now. His true nature has been discovered.
... does this mean we're getting bossed around by a substitute doll in this game? That's kind of sad.


----------



## Flora (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

no damage here either!

...did everyone just protect themselves n0 this is actually pretty funny


----------



## kyeugh (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Flora said:


> ...did everyone just protect themselves n0 this is actually pretty funny


A few questions, based on this statement.


Does everyone just have moves that do the same thing, with different titles?  For example, does everyone have a healing move?  A damage move?  Et cetera?
What's the difference between roles?  I, for one, have an damage-dealing attack, and I am _not_ Mafia; so do the Mafiosi have One-Hit-Knockout moves?
Slightly less related: What is the significance of stats?


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I'm pretty sure that people have different moves. I mean, I don't have a single damaging one.

Most people probably didn't attack because it's not good to randomly snipe people who may well be innocents, I guess?

And I'm pretty sure stats are for calculating how much damage you take during the night. As for speed, I'm not sure, maybe it might dictate action order?


----------



## kyeugh (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



blazheirio889 said:


> I'm pretty sure that people have different moves. I mean, I don't have a single damaging one.


Okay, based on that... was anyone actually given a role, or just a Pokémon?



blazheirio889 said:


> And I'm pretty sure stats are for calculating how much damage you take during the night. As for speed, I'm not sure, maybe it might dictate action order?


No, Superbird said there were priority moves, and that Speed was irrelevant to action order, which makes me wonder why it's here.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I'm pretty sure we all have multiple "roles".

... hm. Well that's a question that can only be answered by Superbird, then.

Also guys, I'm going to be protecting myself again tonight to see if that protection-bypassing thing hits again. It prevents all actions from hitting me (... or well, it should), so anyone who was thinking of targeting me, I suggest you target someone else.


----------



## Tailsy (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Yeah, I don't have a role, just moves with various powers. I presume some people got lots of damaging roles while others got a lot of supporters, or something?

I must admit I'm curious as to how the mafia kill would work in this scenario. Is it a OHKO? Does it merely do a lot of damage? ?_? Is it a mystery for reasons?


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Uhh, in the first one (and maybe the second one, uncan remember) the mafia didn't have an OHKO. Due to the fact that only one damaging attack seemed to connect and it bypassed my protection, I'm guessing the mafia have an attack that hits no matter what? Although it didn't really do much damage...


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Feint doesn't have a very high BST does it?

My movesets is all support. No surprising considering my Pokèmon. But none of my moves can heal me either.


----------



## kyeugh (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I have one damaging move.  The rest are supports.  It's not unlikely that the Mafia have lots of powerful moves.

I'm probably going to protect myself again tonight, too.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Nope, it doesn't have a high base power. I could've been hit by Feint. The damage seems a bit high for Feint, though. Or it could be a mafia thing. So I'm protecting myself again tonight to try to make sure.


----------



## M&F (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Hmmm. Would be kind of pointless for us to have all these protective powers if they could bypass them so easily, isn't? I've been thinking it could be indirect damage -- poison, entry hazards, what have you. It'd also explain why it was only so much damage.

That, or it could just be a plain ol' attack that turned out NFE. Maybe there's we can glean something by comparing the Pokémon blazhy submitted and the one she actually got, in case the mob made that mistake. But maybe not.

Also, I'm don't think we've already heard from everyone about the damage, have we? Off the top of my head, I don't recall Butterfree saying anything, and she's a frequent enough target even without anybody getting captained into it (tee hee).


----------



## Superbird (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Majora said:


> No, Superbird said there were priority moves, and that Speed was irrelevant to action order, which makes me wonder why it's here.


As per request, I will confirm this. Moves with higher priority will move before moves with lower priority. Although, within the same priority bracket generally healing moves will take place first, so as to maintain their stated effects.


----------



## Mai (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Majora said:


> A few questions, based on this statement.
> 
> 
> Does everyone just have moves that do the same thing, with different titles?  For example, does everyone have a healing move?  A damage move?  Et cetera?
> ...



No healing move, but two damaging moves (not that helpful, though they have secondary effects, but unsurprisingly considering my pokemon). And yes on protection.
We don't know for this game, but almost all non-mafia in the first game still had a damaging attack, I think. And, as stated, we don't know for this game. Last game they had to go through HP like all of the innocents.
To determine how much damage is taken/dealt? And here is the word of Arceus on speed. [Ninja'd by Substitute, also this.]

List of people/damage:

1. Blazhy - Little damage.
2. Mafia Facilitator - No damage.
3. ILS - ?
4. Butterfree - ?
5. Alligates - ?
6. DA - ?
7. hopeandjoy - No damage.
8. Mai - No damage.
9. res - No damage.
10. Tailsy - No damage.
11. Majora - No damage.
12. Visitor Message - No damage.
13. Flora - No damage.
14. Phantom - No damage.


----------



## Mai (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Wait, messed up, no word from res or VM:

1. Blazhy - Little damage.
2. Mafia Facilitator - No damage.
3. ILS - ?
4. Butterfree - ?
5. Alligates - ?
6. DA - ?
7. hopeandjoy - No damage.
8. Mai - No damage.
9. res - ?
10. Tailsy - No damage.
11. Majora - No damage.
12. Visitor Message - ?
13. Flora - No damage.
14. Phantom - No damage.


----------



## DarkAura (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

No damage for me.

...That's really all I have to say atm.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I am on a non-computer and it keeps crashing so bear with me of I miss something important.



hopeandjoy said:


> Depends, the info itself doesn't seem to indicate mafia, but the move I used would make me a target.


thee info is important, the move used not so much until we check claims. info is?



blazheirio889 said:


> I took damage, which is odd, considering I used a move that should have made me immune to damage for the night. I'm guessing someone has an attack that can break through protections? Perhaps it's the mafia?


well um ... possibly my fault? I'm not sure, because I mildly forgot to send in a night action (... because I was distracted. by Mafia. a game I want involved in. that is a lousy excuse and I am fully aware.) and one of my moves is a low power roleblock. not sure if that would actually break through your protection.



blazheirio889 said:


> I'm almost certain it's not to do with my self-protection, but rather to do with the nature of the attack that hit me. Thankfully, I didn't take much damage and I'm in rather good shape.


do you also have a protection move which says might break down under circumstances not revealed to you or something to that effect?

how much damage is it? is it consistent with a bp 40 stab attack, possibly subject to weakness and resistance? ... well that's probably hard for you to evaluate without enough information to paint a target. um if you give an exact hp difference I could tell you whether it's plausible that it was me according to extrapolations for stats. I think that wouldn't be enough information to identify the pokémon foot anyone other than the attacker. which could be Mafia but if so then you're already a target, right ...



Alligates said:


> First things first.
> 
> 1.	blazheirio889: Drifblim
> 2.	Metallica Fanboy: Hawlucha
> ...


what is the effect of charm exactly? also were you damaged? since damaging roleblock is apparently a thing in this game. ... also, does anyone have a non-damaging roleblock?



hopeandjoy said:


> The Pokémon we get are randomized. I got Meowstic (male).


Meowstic: 94 / 68 / 96 / 103 / 101 / 124, do you have these state before adjusting for nature.



Alligates said:


> Right, forgot. Never mind then.
> 
> I'm Tyrantrum, anyway.


Tyrantrum: 102 / 141 / 139 / 89 / 81 / 91 before nature?



Flora said:


> no damage here either!
> 
> ...did everyone just protect themselves n0 this is actually pretty funny


protection is a fairly reasonable thing to do on night 0, at least...



blazheirio889 said:


> Uhh, in the first one (and maybe the second one, uncan remember) the mafia didn't have an OHKO. Due to the fact that only one damaging attack seemed to connect and it bypassed my protection, I'm guessing the mafia have an attack that hits no matter what? Although it didn't really do much damage...





Metallica Fanboy said:


> Hmmm. Would be kind of pointless for us to have all these protective powers if they could bypass them so easily, isn't? I've been thinking it could be indirect damage -- poison, entry hazards, what have you. It'd also explain why it was only so much damage.
> 
> That, or it could just be a plain ol' attack that turned out NFE. Maybe there's we can glean something by comparing the Pokémon blazhy submitted and the one she actually got, in case the mob made that mistake. But maybe not.
> 
> Also, I'm don't think we've already heard from everyone about the damage, have we? Off the top of my head, I don't recall Butterfree saying anything, and she's a frequent enough target even without anybody getting captained into it (tee hee).





Mai said:


> Wait, messed up, no word from res or VM:
> 
> 1. Blazhy - Little damage.
> 2. Mafia Facilitator - No damage.
> ...


no damage, although I have ... other problems.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Uhm. If you did break through my protection, then there remains the question of who attacked me? Of course I don't really expect anyone to come forward and say they attacked me but.
If I really am a mafia target they'll probably go after me again. I'm in relatively good shape so I'm somewhat sure I'll be able to survive the night, especially with protection, if I was right and it's only certain moves that can break through. So I'll just. Try to protect myself again tonight, and report tomorrow.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Oh and I lost 60 HP.


----------



## Mai (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



1. Luftballon said:


> well um ... possibly my fault? I'm not sure, because I mildly forgot to send in a night action (... because I was distracted. by Mafia. a game I want involved in. that is a lousy excuse and I am fully aware.) and one of my moves is a low power roleblock. not sure if that would actually break through your protection.


How do you mildly forget to send in a night action?



1. Luftballon said:


> no damage, although I have ... other problems.


And those are...?

Can you just make a statlist for all potential pokemon, then, ignoring nature?


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



1. Luftballon said:


> thee info is important, the move used not so much until we check claims. info is?





hopeandjoy said:


> Well, I can use a move that reveals who someone targets, and Flora targeted herself.


And my nature is Sassy.


----------



## Keldeo (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I'm Hasty (+Spe, -Def) = 157 / 141 / 126 / 89 / 79 / 100, actually. I was not damaged last night. Charm gives me communication powers with target but fails if used on mafia.

Listy lists. I probably missed something though so feel free to correct.

1. Blazhy - Not Drifblim. 60 HP damage. n0 used a protecting move.
2. Mafia Facilitator - No damage.
3. ILS - ? damage.
4. Butterfree - ? damage.
5. Alligates - Tyrantrum. No damage. n0 tried to use Charm on 1. Luftballon and move failed.
6. DA - No damage.
7. hopeandjoy - Meowstic (m). No damage. n0 found that Flora targeted herself.
8. Mai - No damage.
9. res - ? damage. Has a move with low-power roleblock. n0 mildly forgot to action.
10. Tailsy - No damage.
11. Majora - No damage.
12. Visitor Message - ? damage.
13. Flora - No damage.
14. Phantom - No damage.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Mai said:


> How do you mildly forget to send in a night action?


... mildly. yes. definitely mildly and absolutely not totally. absolutely not.



> And those are...?
> 
> Can you just make a statlist for all potential pokemon, then, ignoring nature?


way ahead of you, did that basically as soon as I got my stats. assuming, as is the case for my own stats, level 50, perfect genes, no effort (seems reasonable, given last time ...).

Accelgor: 155 / 90 / 60 / 120 / 80 / 165
Ampharos: 165 / 95 / 105 / 135 / 110 / 75
Butterfree: 135 / 65 / 70 / 110 / 100 / 90
Drifblim: 225 / 100 / 64 / 110 / 74 / 100
Espeon: 140 / 75 / 80 / 135 / 115 / 130
Feraligatr: 160 / 125 / 120 / 99 / 103 / 98
Flygon: 155 / 120 / 100 / 100 / 100 / 120
Hawlucha: 153 / 112 / 95 / 94 / 83 / 138
Medicham: 135 / 80 / 95 / 80 / 95 / 100
Meowstic: 149 / 68 / 96 / 103 / 101 / 124
Musharna: 191 / 75 / 105 / 127 / 115 / 49
Typhlosion: 185 / 136 / 130 / 161 / 137 / 152
Tyrantrum: 157 / 141 / 139 / 89 / 81 / 91
Xatu: 140 / 95 / 90 / 115 / 90 / 115


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Alligates said:


> I'm Hasty (+Spe, -Def) = 157 / 141 / 126 / 89 / 79 / 100, actually. I was not damaged last night. Charm gives me communication powers with target but fails if used on mafia.


... right. I was going stat+20 off base stats because I didn't have my list while I was doing the earlier post, but all the stats other than spd look right otherwise.

not sure what happened with special defense that I got it wrong both times the same way; the base stat is 59? so 79 is correct.

I don't think the failure is on my end, so probably third-party interference. any means to test that?



hopeandjoy said:


> And my nature is Sassy.


149 / 68 / 96 / 103 / 111 / 112 ?



Alligates said:


> Listy lists. I probably missed something though so feel free to correct.
> 
> 1. Blazhy - Not Drifblim. 60 HP damage. n0 used a protecting move.
> 2. Mafia Facilitator - No damage.
> ...


no damage.


----------



## Mai (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Alligates said:


> I'm Hasty (+Spe, -Def) = 157 / 141 / 126 / 89 / 79 / 100, actually. I was not damaged last night. Charm gives me communication powers with target but fails if used on mafia.


Is that only for a night, or permanently? Did you get a reply which indicated whether it was a mafia-based failure or a roleblock/etc. failure?

Obviously the policy move should be to lynch *res,* but this probably shouldn't lead to immediate bandwagoning - did anyone block Alligates or interfere with night actions?

(Obviously if it was a mafia action or framer then they probably wouldn't speak up. But uh, this is along the lines of an inspector action so.)


----------



## Mai (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

(So basically yes, thank you for the list, think we want to lynch you, res.)


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

... well. now that you put it that way, the action is basically a hard alignment detector plus also communication power.

kill res n0, otherwise lynch res d1 could probably should be policy anyway, but in this situation I think allie's claim is moderately ludicrous, especially in a game where each player has four night actions.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

alligates, rather. alligates' claim seems moderately ludicrous.


----------



## Mai (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Yeah, but? Fakeclaim on day one to get rid of you (well, not just you, but anyone) would be moderately ludicrous itself, yes?

I mean, is possible. Perhaps there are extenuating circumstances. Specifically, suggest that if anyone else is tyrantrum they should speak up - since is rather odd that Alligates got their own suggested pokemon, though possible with RNG, and lying about your pokemon would be weird and just calling for counterclaims.

But this game format is not conducive to alien, I think, or at least I would assume due to game PM format; so there's probably not a problem.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

... why is it that Tyrantrum can learn Charm? It's really not the most charming thing out there.

I think I'd trust Alligates in this situation. Although I'm not sure about lynching right off the bat - perhaps we can have an inspector verify, or something? Or maybe we should just make the most of our resources and inspect someone else, and just off res right now. I think we'd rather have information + one potentially dead innocent at this stage?


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Oh, and in a game this size, essentially with each player having 4 "roles", I wouldn't be surprised if some of them are quite powerful.


----------



## Phantom (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Right so... I can't understand a word res says, ever. But I still don't think lynching on day one because res spat out a bunch of reslogic is a good idea. I mean, by all means, give me a translation on the reslogic so I know what the heck is going on. 




> If a lynch is mandatory on a given day and no votes have been cast, the lynchee will be randomized. If a lynch is not mandatory and no votes have been cast, an abstention will be assumed. Otherwise, the player with the most votes will be lynched. In case of a tie, the last player to die will decide who is lynched, of those who are tied.


 It wasn't mentioned that lynches were mandatory, I think. So I would suggest voting to *abstain. *It just... seems safer. The people with damage can easily survive the night, because it seems like everyone who was hit was barely hit or someone managed to roleblock a Mafioso. So I'm thinking incapable mafia, roleblock, or absent night actions.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

"Each night, a player MUST use one of their moves on an appropriate target.
If not sent in, night actions will be randomized with extreme prejudice."

It's likely that the mafia got roleblocked or something similar? It seems a lot of people used protection (... snrk). Absent night actions would probably result in a mafia death or something, what with "randomized with extreme prejudice".


----------



## Mai (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Phantom said:


> Right so... I can't understand a word res says, ever. But I still don't think lynching on day one because res spat out a bunch of reslogic is a good idea. I mean, by all means, give me a translation on the reslogic so I know what the heck is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not why we would be lynching res. The reslogic hasn't been a probem at all yet. We would be lynching res because Alligates used a pseudo-inspection on it and there was a mafia result.

What res has said/done, post-by-post:

Post one: ask about hopeandjoy's info. Info was that Flora targeted herself, already mentioned. Said it forgot to send in its night action, but has a low power roleblock ability that could've affected blazhy. Ask about blazhy's damage, and try to determine what move might've caused it. Ask about Alligates's charm. Say that protecting on night one is a reasonable thing and report no damage. Say it has a vague other problem - not elaborate after I ask. Maybe it misinterpreted what I was asking.

Post two: clarify that it missed its night action. Give a list of base stats for all pokemon.

Post three: talk about influence of natures on stats. Vaguely dispute the mafia claim, say that it might've been outside interference. Reiterate no damage.

Post four: say that Alligate's move, charm, is overpowered/unrealistic.

Post five: same.

Better?

You can't abstain twice in a row, though, so we have to lynch eventually. I'm just going to take the role of hard-liner on this lynch, since this is analogous to an inspector reading and there seems to be very little caring??? But at this stage in the game, there'd be little to doubt. I'm thinking protection, to be honest, since so many people have said they have/used some.



blazheirio889 said:


> I think I'd trust Alligates in this situation. Although I'm not sure about lynching right off the bat - perhaps we can have an inspector verify, or something? Or maybe we should just make the most of our resources and inspect someone else, and just off res right now. I think we'd rather have information + one potentially dead innocent at this stage?


Alligates is an inspector role??? I wouldn't expect more than one in a given game, but. I don't think one dead innocent is truly terrible at this stage, so we might as well.

If we're listing doubts in the plan, it actually feels like res is a lot more active and discussion-controlling when _mafia,_ and today all it's done is take a supporting role and make a list. But you know.


----------



## Mai (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



blazheirio889 said:


> "Each night, a player MUST use one of their moves on an appropriate target.
> If not sent in, night actions will be randomized with extreme prejudice."
> 
> It's likely that the mafia got roleblocked or something similar? It seems a lot of people used protection (... snrk). Absent night actions would probably result in a mafia death or something, what with "randomized with extreme prejudice".


Oh, but since that's a thing: res, can you ask what your (presumably randomized) night action was?


----------



## Phantom (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Right, okay, that makes sense then... but I'm still not seeing the vote res thing. It isn't really confirmed. And in a game like this - where people can survive kill actions, like the mafia's attacks -  doesn't it make more sense to get some sort of final confirmation on lynching people? 



Mai said:


> I don't think one dead innocent is truly terrible at this stage, so we might as well.
> 
> If we're listing doubts in the plan, it actually feels like res is a lot more active and discussion-controlling when _mafia,_ and today all it's done is take a supporting role and make a list. But you know.


One, I feel like res is res and is active when it feels like being active. Plus a lot of the post was apparently posting stats, which is simple enough to do. 

 Two... that sounds... Every innocent is important! Lynch happy games are always heavily favored toward the mafia.


----------



## M&F (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I'm Rash, by the way. And oh, off the top of my head there aren't any Ground-types around here or anything, so I may as well mention, Ampharos.

I'm 100% sure there's plenty of people who would've appreciated that more than me.

In any case, I'm not particularly inclined to doubt Charm working as claimed -- it sounds to me just like it accidentally ended up getting a cop function as poorly thought out design, no offense to the puppet.


----------



## M&F (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Phantom said:


> Two... that sounds... Every innocent is important! Lynch happy games are always heavily favored toward the mafia.


And forgive the double posting, but see, here's the thing -- in any conventional game, lynching is the single most important resource for the town. It's what the town gets in exchange for the scum's nightkill, and it's not uncommon at all for it to be the only thing town can ultimately do about scum players at all. Even a successful cop is good for nothing if the town won't lynch appropriately to their findings.

Of course, this is far from a conventional game, but in general, being much too favourable towards abstaining can spell out doom for town, so that's something to keep in mind.


----------



## Mai (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Phantom said:


> Right, okay, that makes sense then... but I'm still not seeing the vote res thing. It isn't really confirmed. And in a game like this - where people can survive kill actions, like the mafia's attacks -  doesn't it make more sense to get some sort of final confirmation on lynching people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??? ??? We vote res... because it was "confirmed" mafia by our pseudo-inspector... what confirmation would you want??? I mean, mafia-playing isn't filling out and certifying that a player is mafia in triplicate. Usually I'm wary to lynch without evidence, but we have evidence, and I'm vaguely disturbed how it wasn't responded to.

Oookay then. So that implies that it's more likely after all?

How so? Sure, if you're just voting randomly, you're more likely to hit an innocent than a mafia - but we're not. I disagree. I mean, this is a very abstain-biased forum, but like. You need to lynch players to get rid of the mafia, generally speaking that's how that works. Innocents are important, yes, so we don't want to randylynch for no reason. But this isn't a randylynch! And, well, the risk of losing an innocent is way outweighed by the possible reward of getting a mafia.

At this point I've concluded that res is mafia (fault of mine: sitting too long and brewing on mafia games, getting my own ideas based on overanalyzed evidence), and if that turns out to be true I'm going to be a _liiittle_ bit suspicious of you! But.


----------



## M&F (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Eh, I say we take it. After all, the fact that the nightkills can't off us instantaneously is a _severe_ hamper on the mob's end, so we should take full advantage of the fact that we can kill back undeterred. The fact that they can't kill us very efficiently also means that losing innos will hurt us much, much less than it does in an ordinary game.

So, buh-bye, *Eins. Luftballon*!


----------



## Phantom (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Sigh. I guess you make a point. I just really hate that we're basing this off Charm when we don't know what it does exactly. They could have easily been roleblocked by one of the people that HAVEN'T TALKED YET.


----------



## Butterfree (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Yyyyyeah lynching res seems like a no-brainer. This Charm-not-working thing may not be quite as good as an inspection since a roleblock would (presumably?) give the same result, but it's definitely a strong way to cast suspicion, and the town pretty much needs to act on any good hints they get.

*1. Luftballon*.


----------



## M&F (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Have you taken any damage last night, Butterfree?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I have the move Role Play which allows me to copy another players attack and use it on the target of my choice. So if there are any players with an inspecting role we can double our coverage tonight. Otherwise, I might just copy Alligates so I can use Charm.

*1. Luftballon*

No damage here either, by the way.


----------



## Butterfree (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Oh, sorry, forgot about the damage thing in the middle of the res lynching discussion. I didn't take any damage either last night.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

*1. Luftballon*

I also have Role Play and I think you more or less redirect your target's move, not copy it.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

*res*

You might not want to do this after I've voted to lynch you and all, but I took 60hp damage; can you see if it was indeed your move that bopped me?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



hopeandjoy said:


> *1. Luftballon*
> 
> I also have Role Play and I think you more or less redirect your target's move, not copy it.


No, I'm pretty sure you copy it. Maybe we should send a PM to Birdy to confirm?

If so, why don't we all use Charm tonight? We can weed out our mafia pretty quickly with this strategy.


----------



## M&F (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Do you get to choose _which_ move you're copying, though?

And I mean, there's a move that would actually do that in the games (Mimic) and Role Play copies _abilities_, so really, I highly recommend that you both double-check the effects you've got there.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Okay I think that you do copy it. Alligators has to use Charm though.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Alligates, let it be known that that was my phone's autocorrect.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

all aboard LZ 129 !! ... pffh I'm being a 1. Luftballon instead of 129. Luftschiff Zeppelin but oh well all aboard the LR 1 doesn't have the same ring to it.

sorry I wanted an excuse to say that and this was perfect



blazheirio889 said:


> *res*
> 
> You might not want to do this after I've voted to lynch you and all, but I took 60hp damage; can you see if it was indeed your move that bopped me?


it wouldn't have made it through your protection due to heading priority.


----------



## M&F (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



hopeandjoy said:


> Alligates, let it be known that that was my phone's autocorrect.


No, your phone sensed the true nature of Alligates, who is actually a pair of alligators in a tall trenchcoat.


----------



## Tailsy (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

The... conversation marched on pretty quickly without me oh dear!! But *1. Luftballon*.


----------



## Superbird (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

1. Luftballon was one of the most vocal townspeople on the first day. It was also very helpful, assisting in making charts to help everyone figure out what was going on. But at the same time, Alligates declared that she had tried to charm 1. Luftballon, and failed. Presumably because 1. Luftballon was a member of the mafia, and therefore despite its helpful nature was concealing a fearless, emotionless psychopath filled with murderous wrath for no particular reason. And also maybe because every few minutes it would excuse itself from the conversation to ask the Substitute Doll who was presiding over the meeting a private question. Thanks to its suspicious behavior, 1. Luftballon was chosen by the town to be lynched despite its helpfulness.

As the nighttime approached, the discussion slowed. As sunset arrived, the Substitute Doll decided they had reached a clear verdict. Upon its command, the crowd parted and formed a circle, in the middle of which were the doll and 1. Luftballon. The latter had no parting words, instead simply looking the Substitute doll in the eye as it fluttered in place. And then, the Substitute Doll glowed with a light blue aura, and a sudden blue flame arose around 1. Luftballon, engulfing it immediately and burning it to a crisp in a beautiful display of majestic flame. The lone Typhlosion in the audience, a fire-type, clapped enthusiastically with appreciation for the spectacle before realizing the rest of the town was glaring and stopping. 

When the flames died out, the 1. Luftballon's blackened corpse was ready to be examined. Upon doing so, the townspeople found irrefutable evidence that...

*1. Luftballon, the Butterfree*, has been lynched. It was aligned with the *MAFIA*.

*It is the dusk of Night 1. You have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Superbird (May 25, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

This night didn't pass as quietly as the last -- there was significantly more activity, and by its end there were quite a few more pokémon nursing small bruises. However, like the day before, no one was late to the village square, and even if some of the pokémon were a little bit worse for wear, still none were dead yet.  The confused rambles of some would likely dominate the discussion for the first few hours, due to a well-laid plan being defeated by an even better-laid plan -- or so it seemed, at least. Who could tell? And the Substitute doll, when it appeared, gave no more hints as to what had happened; it simply proclaimed that the second day of discussion was about to begin, and that the townspeople should continue to try and find the members of the mafia.

*No one died last night.*

*It is the dawn of Day 2. You have 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Superbird (May 25, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

This night didn't pass as quietly as the last -- there was significantly more activity, and by its end there were quite a few more pokémon nursing small bruises. However, like the day before, no one was late to the village square, and even if some of the pokémon were a little bit worse for wear, still none were dead yet.  The confused rambles of some would likely dominate the discussion for the first few hours, due to a well-laid plan being defeated by an even better-laid plan -- or so it seemed, at least. Who could tell? And the Substitute doll, when it appeared, gave no more hints as to what had happened; it simply proclaimed that the second day of discussion was about to begin, and that the townspeople should continue to try and find the members of the mafia.

*No one died last night.*

*It is the dawn of Day 2. You have 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Keldeo (May 25, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

so uh. I was making a post when yesterday ended, yay me for taking a really long time to write posts? The most relevant parts are below.



Metallica Fanboy said:


> No, your phone sensed the true nature of Alligates, who is actually a pair of alligators in a tall trenchcoat.


...We have been discovered, flee immediately. actually wait, before that another list. (Tyrantrum can apparently learn Charm by level-up, blazhy, so. And since it would be pretty stupid to claim a Pokemon you’re not bc species-reveal on death and counterclaims, I’m assuming that all species claims are true.)

*1.* blazheirio889: Not Drifblim. Took 60 damage n0. Has no damaging moves. Used a move which (should) have prevented all actions from hitting her n0.
*2.* Mafia Facilitator: Ampharos with a Rash nature. Took no damage n0. Stats prenature: 165 / 95 / 105 / 135 / 110 / 75, adjust spA and SpD as needed.
*3.* I liek Squirtles: Pokemon unknown. Took unknown damage n0.
*4.* Butterfree: Pokemon unknown. Took no damage n0.
*5.* Alligates: Tyrantrum with a Hasty nature. Took no damage n0. Used Charm (cop+communication) on 1. Luftballon n0 with the result "The move failed". Stats: 157 / 141 / 126 / 89 / 79 / 100.
*6.* DarkAura: Pokemon unknown. Took no damage n0. 
*7.* hopeandjoy: Meowstic-m with a Sassy nature. Used a tracker move on Flora n0 with the result "Flora targeted herself". Has the move Role Play, which copies a move. Entire moveset is support (=nondamaging?) but doesn't have any healing moves. Stats presumably 149 / 68 / 96 / 103 / 111 / 112 but did not confirm.
*8.* Mai: Pokemon unknown. Took no damage n0.
*9.* 1. Luftballon: Butterfree. Mafia. Took no damage n0. Stats pre-nature 135 / 65 / 70 / 110 / 100 / 90. Lynched d1.
*10.* Tailsy: Pokemon unknown. Took no damage n0.
*11.* Majora: Pokemon unknown. Took no damage n0. Possibly implied that he used a protecting move n0? Has exactly one damaging attack and at least one protecting move.
*12. *Visitor Message: Presumably Medicham with an unknown nature. Knows Role Play, which has the same effect as hopeandjoy’s Role Play. Took no damage n0.
*13.* Flora: Pokemon unknown. Took no damage n0.
*14. *Phantom: Pokemon unknown. Took no damage n0. Believes that the cat is adorable. 

Pool of possible Pokemon: [Drifblim, Hawlucha, Xatu, Butterfree, Tyrantrum, Medicham, Espeon, Musharna, Accelgor, Meowstic-m, Ampharos, Flygon, Feraligatr, Typhlosion] and their stats pre-nature
Accelgor: 155 / 90 / 60 / 120 / 80 / 165
Ampharos: 165 / 95 / 105 / 135 / 110 / 75
Butterfree: 135 / 65 / 70 / 110 / 100 / 90 (res, dead, mafia)
Drifblim: 225 / 100 / 64 / 110 / 74 / 100
Espeon: 140 / 75 / 80 / 135 / 115 / 130
Feraligatr: 160 / 125 / 120 / 99 / 103 / 98
Flygon: 155 / 120 / 100 / 100 / 100 / 120
Hawlucha: 153 / 112 / 95 / 94 / 83 / 138
Medicham: 135 / 80 / 95 / 80 / 95 / 100 (presumably VM)
Meowstic-m: 149 / 68 / 96 / 103 / 101 / 124 (hopeandjoy)
Musharna: 191 / 75 / 105 / 127 / 115 / 49
Typhlosion: 185 / 136 / 130 / 161 / 137 / 152
Tyrantrum: 157 / 141 / 139 / 89 / 81 / 91 (Alligates)
Xatu: 140 / 95 / 90 / 115 / 90 / 115

Last night I tried to use Charm but took 46 damage and flinched, so my action didn't go through and presumably (confirmation?) the actions of the Role Players also did not go through. This leads me to believe that I wasn't roleblocked n0 because I didn't receive the flinch message which is distinct from the move failure (well, res was mafia anyway, so). I'll run some calcs on flinching moves and see if I can figure out maybe which move was used.

Does anyone have information?


----------



## M&F (May 25, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I took no damage.

Hmmm, 46 is very little damage... Definitely no Iron Head there.


----------



## Mai (May 25, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> I took no damage.
> 
> Hmmm, 46 is very little damage... Definitely no Iron Head there.


Fake out, maybe?

In any case, I'm hawlucha, lax nature. Thinking about Phantom's defense of res, last night I used sky drop on her, which forces her to target me - I took 38 damage.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 25, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I used Role Play on Alligates last night and since she flinched it didn't work. I didn't take damage though.

Also, those stats are correct.


----------



## Keldeo (May 25, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Does anyone have any flinching (role blocking) moves for comparison? Do moves that have a chance to flinch have the same chance or 100% or what? AP Calc and Veekun both say that my SpD should be 79 with perfect genes and non-training. ???

Also aha um. I've been running calcs on AP Calc these past 30 minutes (i have no life) and so far:
(also I forgot to factor in critical hits. Does anyone know if crits occur?)
-Fake Out: Could have been used by Meowstic or Medicham. However, both of those players said they were going to use Role Play, and Meowstic’s base Atk is too low. Tyrantrum also resists it. Although, VM didn’t definitively claim Medicham- counterclaims? (I still don’t see him as very anti town right now, anyway.)
-Air Slash: Can’t be learned by any Pokemon.
-Astonish: Can’t be learned.
-Bite: Could have been used by Feraligatr or Flygon. However, 0+ Atk Feraligatr Bite vs. 0 HP / 0- Def Tyrantrum: 25-30.
-Headbutt: Could have been used by Ampharos, Espeon, Feraligatr, Typhlosion, Medicham, or Flygon. 0+ Atk Pure Power Medicham Headbutt vs. 0 HP / 0- Def Tyrantrum: 19-22 and 0+ Atk Feraligatr Headbutt vs. 0 HP / 0- Def Tyrantrum: 14-17.
-Heart Stamp: Can’t be learned.
-Icicle Crash: Can’t be learned.
-Iron Head: Can’t be learned.
-Needle Arm: Can’t be learned.
-Rock Slide: NVE so I just skipped the calc’s, haha.
-Rolling Kick: nope
-Sky Attack: Hawlucha, Xatu. 0+ Atk Hawlucha Sky Attack vs. 0 HP / 0- Def Tyrantrum: 39-46, so this is a possibility.
-Steamroller: nope
-Stomp: NVE so I just skipped the calc’s, haha.
-Dark Pulse: Meowstic-m. In the process of calculating.
-Dragon Rush: nope
-Twister: Xatu, Butterfree (obv. impossible), Flygon. Apparently Xatu cannot learn twister or I spelt it wrong or something so I subbed vacuum wave; it’s still super effective and has the same bp. 0+ SpA Xatu Vacuum Wave vs. 0 HP / 0 SpD Tyrantrum: 50-60 / 0- SpA Xatu Vacuum Wave vs. 0 HP / 0 SpD Tyrantrum: 40-48 / 0 SpA Xatu Vacuum Wave vs. 0 HP / 0 SpD Tyrantrum: 44-54, 0+ SpA Xatu Vacuum Wave vs. 0 HP / 0 SpD Tyrantrum: 66-78 / 0- SpA Xatu Vacuum Wave vs. 0 HP / 0 SpD Tyrantrum: 54-66 (the second pair was with Flygon’s base SpA and had STAB.) Therefore, possibility is only Xatu’s.

The ones I haven't done so far are Waterfall, Zen Headbutt, Extrasensory, Fire Fang, Hyper Fang, Ice Fang, and Thunder Fang.

tl;dr currently only noncritting +Atk Hawlucha Sky Attack or neutral or -SpA Xatu Twister could have done it. also you're Lax, Mai, so no Sky Attack.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

My Role Play didn't work either, since Alligates couldn't use his action.

That's pretty annoying that three of us couldn't use our actions. If we all did, this game may have been over fairly quickly. If we try this again though, we should also make it so there is no possible overlap between our targets.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Also, no one targeted me. I didn't mention this before, but I have Telepathy, which lets me know which players target me.


----------



## M&F (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Mai said:


> Fake out, maybe?
> 
> In any case, I'm hawlucha, lax nature. Thinking about Phantom's defense of res, last night I used sky drop on her, which forces her to target me - I took 38 damage.


Ooh, that's positively suspicious. I could speculate on it but I'd rather hear if Phantom has anything to say for herself first.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I didn't take any damage last night. I'm interested in hearing from everyone else, though, to see who's taken damage.


----------



## Tailsy (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I also haven't taken damage yet! I'm Flygon, Impish (+Def -SpA) nature, for the record. I don't have any roleblocking moves, though, so I wouldn't know nothin' 'bout flinching. I do have two redirect moves, but both of them cause damage so I haven't used them yet for obvious reasons.

Phantom seems like the best lead right now!


----------



## Keldeo (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> That's pretty annoying that three of us couldn't use our actions. If we all did, this game may have been over fairly quickly.


Which means that the mafia will keep flinching me to wear me down and to make sure I and you can't all use Charm to weed out the mafiosi. Ugh.

Assuming no crits and I was only targeted by one Pokemon, the flinching attack that hit me last night could only have been one of +Atk Hawlucha Sky Attack, neutral or -SpA Xatu Twister, neutral or -Atk Feraligatr Waterfall, or -Atk Feraligatr Ice Fang. However useful that is - I'm pretty sure the person who targeted me is mafia, which means if we all claim Pokemon or something we'll get something done. fakeclaiming isn't exactly easy in this game setup because counterclaims, so.

I'd also like to hear what Phantom has to say. What move did you use last night and who was your original target?


----------



## M&F (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Alligates said:


> Which means that the mafia will keep flinching me to wear me down and to make sure I and you can't all use Charm to weed out the mafiosi. Ugh.
> 
> Assuming no crits and I was only targeted by one Pokemon, the flinching attack that hit me last night could only have been one of +Atk Hawlucha Sky Attack, neutral or -SpA Xatu Twister, neutral or -Atk Feraligatr Waterfall, or -Atk Feraligatr Ice Fang. However useful that is - I'm pretty sure the person who targeted me is mafia, which means if we all claim Pokemon or something we'll get something done. fakeclaiming isn't exactly easy in this game setup because counterclaims, so.
> 
> I'd also like to hear what Phantom has to say. What move did you use last night and who was your original target?


Unless it's Fake Out, it should be possible to prevent it in the future by healing you.

And if it is, well, it's probably one-shot, just as Fake Out is in-game.


----------



## Phantom (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Well I got hit hard, lost quite a bit of hp.  I didnt send a night action. I haven't been on a computer. Right now im on my phone.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Ok, sorry for the inactivity. I took 38 damage last night, and I have an infomove. Last night I targeted Tailsy, and she flipped innocent. Night before that, I inspected *Phantom* who flipped mafia.


----------



## Mai (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



I liek Squirtles said:


> Ok, sorry for the inactivity. I took 38 damage last night, and I have an infomove. Last night I targeted Tailsy, and she flipped innocent. Night before that, I inspected *Phantom* who flipped mafia.


I am validated! Well then, *Phantom.*

Though that is two inspection roles, more or less (plus role play, four!). Well, I can get behind the idea that the whole Alligates thing was unplanned.

But to respond to Phantom more directly, I suppose:

Yeah, that was almost definitely me. STAB sky drop with a decent attack stat, eh? ... But sky drop was only 30 BP, probably for being a single phase move here, and knowing how you flipped, too bad it wasn't more powerful. And not sent in night actions were randomized, so, well.


----------



## Mai (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Also, actually!

I forgot to mention in the post - wanted to wait for you to respond in case you denied it, aaand - Substitute Doll's status report literally said you attacked me. [Can I quote PM messages, Superbird?] I would've actually expected more damage from a mafia member, but considering hawlucha and presumably tyrantrum are innocent, I suppose attack power didn't factor in at all.


----------



## Superbird (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Mai said:


> [Can I quote PM messages, Superbird?]


Go ahead.


----------



## Tailsy (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Oh, well then! *Phantom*. We're going pretty fast here 〜(￣▽￣〜)


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

*Phantom* it is.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

*Phantom.*


----------



## Phantom (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Go ahead, please, lynch me. Whoever does loses more than half their hp, that and, well... I could use that fancy explosion move I have whenever I feel like it.


----------



## Phantom (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Congrats, you found the terrorist.


----------



## Mai (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Terrorists don't usually flip mafia on inspection and I don't have any special attributes, just moves, so.

That said, if anyone truly feels uncomfortable, I /could/ finish Phantom off.



Superbird said:


> Go ahead.


That being said, I might as well mention:

"Last night, you used Sky Drop on Phantom, who attacked you as a result."

And then, after I asked that to Superbird, he clarified:

"The 'attacked you' part of the status report meant that Phantom was forced to target you with whatever move they used. It was not necessarily damaging, it's just that you were the target. As was part of the move's effect."

Unfortunately. But you know.


----------



## Mai (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

(But if I was terrorist, I would've exploded already. Seems like a bluff to me.)


----------



## Tailsy (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Yeah, terrorist always flips innocent in games I've played, and I'd have definitely exploded as soon as people bandwagoned! But hey. I wonder if it's all of us who lose HP, or just the last person to vote? Or the first person? Does the Substitute Doll take the hit? ;)


----------



## Butterfree (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Yeah, I think *Phantom* is pretty obviously suspicious and the terrorist claim sounds bluffy.


----------



## Phantom (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I just have the move explosion. This is far from the traditional mafia. So go ahead. I dont want to explode, means I die.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

*Phantom*

I have a one-time use attack that gives me the name of a living mafia player, although it makes it so I take double damage and cannot be healed by another player. I may as well use that tonight, seeing as how there should only be 1-2 mafia left at this point.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

If you can't be healed, does that mean you also can't be protected? I can apply Barrier if so and you would take normal damage again.


----------



## kyeugh (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Wow, I guess my lack of credentials makes me a little bit shady!

I'm Espeon.  I do have a protecting attack, as well as a damaging one, an inspecting one, and I have Helping Hand, which boosts the power of a selected player's move!  I am Calm, so my stats are 140 HP / 78 Atk / 80 Def / 150 SAtk / 126 SDef / 130 Spe.

I have just been protecting myself with Morning Sun the whole time!  I still don't have any damage done.

Has anyone brought up the prospect of the Mafiosi having a priority move?  It doesn't bypass barriers, but it does move before they can be set up!


----------



## M&F (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> I have a one-time use attack that gives me the name of a living mafia player, although it makes it so I take double damage and cannot be healed by another player. I may as well use that tonight, seeing as how there should only be 1-2 mafia left at this point.


Recoil, I presume?

Also, since I doubt I can be OHKO'd at this point and it wouldn't be a huge loss if that were to happen anyhow, I might as well throw it out there: This night, I'm protecting Alligates and, in the interest of avoiding possible healer clashes, I recommend that anybody else with healing powers focuses them elsewhere.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



hopeandjoy said:


> If you can't be healed, does that mean you also can't be protected? I can apply Barrier if so and you would take normal damage again.


I asked Birdy and it looks like I can't be protected either.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I asked Birdy about Healing Wish (one of my moves) and the response said it will protect VM, not just tonight, but the next night too. In exchange, though, I die. Given that we probably don't have many Mafia left and we can afford to have a few innocents die, this is probably a worthwhile trade. Thoughts?
(I'm Musharna btw)


----------



## Mai (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



blazheirio889 said:


> I asked Birdy about Healing Wish (one of my moves) and the response said it will protect VM, not just tonight, but the next night too. In exchange, though, I die. Given that we probably don't have many Mafia left and we can afford to have a few innocents die, this is probably a worthwhile trade. Thoughts?
> (I'm Musharna btw)


Do a 50/50 flip? I mean, saying you're outright going to do it is silly - the mafia won't target VM at all and you'll die for nothing. Besides, we've got so many inspection bases covered at this point that the whole maneuver seems rather futile - if VM and hopeandjoy just follow Alligates, plus Majora, then we've got /four/ inspections in one night, and we can just start lynching on principle/via process of elimination.

Though in the interest of airing all possible concerns, I think Majora just coming out and claiming for no real reason is rather silly, especially considering how it's vague in itself! But I doubt he's really mafia - I'd like to know the damaging move, anyway (considering I'm hawlucha, and well, there are a lot of psychic types around here).

I'll just give out all my moves now - this is perhaps not an excellent idea, but laying all my cards down on the table will possibly clear some suspicions later:

Flying Press - attacking move. I discover what pokemon my target is.
Sky Drop - attacking move. My target is forced to target me.
Detect - protecting move. Obviously.
Encore - manipulative move (for lack of a better word). My target is forced to use the same move tonight as they did last night, though they can pick their target.

I may or may not be using detect tonight (planning on a 50/50 flip), so I suggest not targeting me in general. If I don't, I plan on going somewhat-vigilante for the inforole side effects: I don't have an exact plan yet, but maybe flying press on one of our less active players (forcing an unstated player to target me probably won't work out if I die before I can tell who attacked me).


----------



## Superbird (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Like the previous day, discussion began in the morning and ended quickly at noon as the town reached a general consensus. Even when Phantom, the accused, claimed to be a terrorist ready to blow up at any moment, the villagers dismissed the threat as a bluff. They were right, of course -- even though Phantom did have the capability of exploding, she clearly hadn't prepared to do so yet and would doubtless have needed another night. 

And then, as the sun began to set, discussion began to pick up again. One pokémon claimed to have access to a self-sacrificing healing move, and another insisted that he had a powerful mafia-finding move that would leave him wide open to attacks. And just as the villagers were discussing their options, the Substitute doll began to speak.

"You have chosen to eliminate Phantom," it said slowly, in a very deep and rather menacing voice. "Phantom, come here." 

Without resisting, Phantom slowly floated towards the Substitute doll, panic visible in her eyes. But there was no way out. No sooner had she turned to face the doll than the crowd circled around the two. The Substitute doll began to glow with a light blue aura, in much the same way it had the day before. And then, it launched forward, its body now covered in crackling electricity. Appearing almost like a bolt of lightning, it slammed into poor Phantom, who screamed briefly in pain, cursing the one who had voted last to lynch her, and then fell silent. Deflated, she slowly drifted to the ground to there rest eternally. Little investigation was needed to determine that the town had made the right choice.

Before anyone had a chance to speak, Vanilla Mongoose suddenly clutched his chest as an intense pain flowed through his body, the result of the curse Phantom had laid just a moment before. It subsided quickly, though the damage had been done and Vanilla Mongoose was now a very vulnerable target. Somewhat shaken, the villagers returned to their homes for the night; but everyone knew that something big was gonna go down.

*Phantom, the Drifblim*, has been lynched. She was aligned with the *MAFIA*.

As a result of Phantom's *Aftermath* ability, *Vanilla Mongoose has taken half of his maximum HP in damage.*

*It is the dusk of Night 2. You have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Superbird (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Spoiler: ooc



sorry for the two-hour delay. Things happened.



Night 2 was very eventful. Many pokémon interacted with each other, and a few others went out of their way to avoid that. When everyone converged in the village square the next morning, one person was late. Had (he/she/it/they/etc.) overslept? Who knew, but the Substitute Doll gave (him/her/it/them/etc.) a short extra glance as the villagers reconvened.

That was far from the most interesting thing to happen that morning, though. Because in addition to one villager being late, blazheirio889 barely even made it to the meeting. It wasn't that she was injured in any way, but it was as if her strength had left her for some reason, and she was just hanging on by a thread. Who knew if she would even make it to the end of the day? 

Anyway, there was certainly plenty to discuss, and so the discussion began.

*blazheirio889 is mortally wounded and will die at the end of the day.*

*It is the dawn of Day 3. You have approximately 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Mai (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Well! I used flying press on DarkAura, who is accelgor. ... Once I received my status report, I was wondering if it was a OHKO, but evidently not! For better or for worse - we don't have that on our suspect list/possible flinchers, do we?

And I was hit last night. As you might have assumed (and certainly /someone/ did), I did not detect.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Charm worked on I liek Squirtles!


----------



## M&F (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I protected Alligates just as I said I would.

I'm unharmed, and it seems as if our friendly neighbourhood mass of alligators hasn't flinched either.


----------



## Keldeo (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Charm worked on Flora; I didn't flinch. Yay. blazhy, is the mortally wounded thing bleeder ability or Healing Wish or what? Also, VM and ILS, do you have inspection results if you did inspect from last night?

So now we can start narrowing down the list of possible suspects.
1.	blazheirio889 (Musharna): unconfirmed.
2.	Metallica Fanboy (Ampharos): unconfirmed.
3.	I liek Squirtles: confirmed innocent.
4.	Butterfree: unconfirmed.
5.	Alligates (Tyrantrum): unconfirmed.
6.	DarkAura (Accelgor): unconfirmed.
7.	hopeandjoy (Meowstic): unconfirmed.
8.	Mai (Hawlucha): unconfirmed.
9.	1. Luftballon (Butterfree): confirmed mafia, dead.
10.	Tailsy (Flygon): unconfirmed.
11.	Majora (Espeon): unconfirmed.
12.	Vanilla Mongoose (Medicham): unconfirmed.
13.	Flora: confirmed innocent.
14.	Phantom (Drifblim): confirmed mafia, dead.

[for reference, pokemon that have yet to be claimed: Feraligatr, Typhlosion, Xatu; and pokemon that are possible flinchers: Feraligatr, Xatu.]
people who have not pokeclaimed: Butterfree, Flora, ILS.
people who have not pokeclaimed and are not confirmed innocent: *Butterfree*.


----------



## Flora (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

YEAAAAAAH I'm at...full health? The heck man.

Anyways! I'm Typhlosion which is...unhelpful I guess.

Two direct-damaging moves, Smokescreen which either redirects an attacker to another person who attacks me or gives them a chance to miss outright, and Thrash which is basically a revenge-attack against whoever tries to kill me.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Yeah, I'm a bleeder. Fat load of use that is, though.


----------



## Mai (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Yeah, I'm a bleeder. Fat load of use that is, though.


Well, you got to stick around and tell us that! Plus, you get to vote today. If we were at a critical level of mafia players...

What did you use last night (and on whom)?


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I highly doubt we're at a critical level of mafia players :P
Healing Wish, on VM.


----------



## Mai (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



blazheirio889 said:


> I highly doubt we're at a critical level of mafia players :P
> Healing Wish, on VM.


Oh, I know. I was thinking of VI Pokechoice, actually, but that worked out fine too.
Eh. Well, this might actually be our last day or close to it, so.


----------



## Mai (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Flora said:


> YEAAAAAAH I'm at...full health? The heck man.
> 
> Anyways! I'm Typhlosion which is...unhelpful I guess.
> 
> Two direct-damaging moves, Smokescreen which either redirects an attacker to another person who attacks me or gives them a chance to miss outright, and Thrash which is basically a revenge-attack against whoever tries to kill me.


What were your night actions so far, actually?

Also, since this will probably be my last post for the night (assuming no replies),  *Butterfree.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I really screwed up.

So I fake-claimed I had some kind of godlike inspection power so that 1) I would draw fire away from the _real_ inspectors, and 2) I could Detect and use Telepathy to find out who targeted me.

While I may have succeeded at the first goal, I had no idea that Detect would stop Telepathy from working, and so I have no idea who it was who tried to target me. Superbird implied in the status report that multiple people targeted me last night, so if I had just used another move I would have found at least one of the mafia while surviving due to Healing Wish. I wanted to tell blazhy not to use her power on me last phase, but I hadn't been on the forums much at all that day. In fact, I sent my night action in ahead of time and I thought that saying that I couldn't be protected would discourage anyone from trying.

So, in the end, I completely failed at accomplishing anything and cost us blazhy. Sorry blazhy :(


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

So Superbird just sent me a PM telling me that he forgot to include my Telepathy results. I _was_ targeted by blazhy, but no one else.


----------



## kyeugh (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I am still at full-health!  Apparently my Morning Sun on myself carried onto ILS due to "shenanigans" that Superbird didn't feel like explaining, so there's that.


----------



## M&F (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Majora said:


> due to "shenanigans" that Superbird didn't feel like explaining


Frustrating GM discretion: a growth industry.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

</3 VM how could you


----------



## Superbird (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

The Substitute Doll was very sad, because not very much discussion happened on Day 3. There were only two votes to lynch someone -- someone who had been telling people the entire game that they were innocent -- but rules were rules. The Substitute Doll called Butterfree forward as the sun set, and like the days before, the town made a circle around them. Butterfree seemed to be sleeping as the Substitute Doll summoned a gigantic fissure in the earth, and she didn't even react as she fell into the deep crevice, never to be seen again.

As soon as the crevice closed up, the Substitute Doll issued a statement regarding her alignment, and the townspeople went back to their homes for the night.

Also, few were paying attention as blazheirio889 succumbed to her weakness and passed out also. She was left in the square, alone, save for the substitute doll watching over her corpse.

*Butterfree, the Feraligatr*, was lynched. She was aligned with the *MAFIA*.

*blazheirio889, the Musharna*, succumbed to her injuries. She was aligned with the *INNOCENTS*.

*It is the dusk of night 3. You have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Superbird (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

The night seemed to be quiet again, and indeed several of the residents slept deeply. Some too deeply, in fact, and at the end of the night they suddenly woke up and hurried to do something -- anything, really, so long as it was an action. And by chance, they ran into the one pokémon who'd been up all night. Startled, Flora immediately attacked them. 

One of the two was already injured, and succumbed to the attack. The other managed to make it away with only a few scratches. And as they hurried to the town square the next morning, they told everyone what had just happened. 

Everyone rushed to Flora's house, only to find Flora staring blankly at a fainted Accelgor. It seemed that while she was thrashing about she had hit the poor bug-type and dealt enough damage to knock it out. The Substitute doll performed a quick investigation, and declared that the Accelgor was the last remaining member of the Mafia.

Thus were the mafia removed from the Pokémon Village. Before long, the village had returned to being the haven it had been before the mafia incident, and everyone lived happily ever after.

*DarkAura, the Accelgor*, was defeated during the night. She was aligned with the *MAFIA*.

*All of the MAFIA-aligned players are dead. The INNOCENTS are the winners!*

Supplementary information supplied in the next post.


----------



## Superbird (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Spoiler: List of roles



Mai: You are *Hawlucha*. Your alignment is with the *INNOCENTS*.

Type: Fighting / Flying
*Current status:* 75 / 153 HP (yellow)
*Item:* Black Belt
*Ability:* Mold Breaker (Your moves will pierce any protections, such as healing, on defending pokémon.)
*Nature:* Lax (+Def, -SDef)
153 HP / 112 Atk / 104 Def / 94 SAtk / 75 SDef / 158 Spe
Moves:
~*Flying Press*: [100 BP] You will attack your target from above, and in the process you will find out what pokémon they are.
~*Sky Drop*: [30 BP] You will grab one target and bring them into the air, thereby disabling them from targeting anyone but you. The target will attack you rather than their intended target tonight.
~*Detect*: [-- BP] You will be protected and will dodge any attack aimed at you for the duration of the night. However, this move cannot be used two nights in a row.
~*Encore*: [-- BP] The target will be forced to use tonight the same move they used last night, though their target will be decided by their intended action tonight. This move cannot be used on the first turn.

Phantom: You are *Drifblim*. Your alignment is with the *MAFIA*.

Type: Ghost / Flying
*Current status:* 0 / 225 HP
*Item:* Normal Gem
*Ability:* Aftermath (If/When you are killed, the pokémon who used the move that killed you, or the player who cast the last vote to lynch you, will lose 50% of their maximum HP.)
*Nature:* Lonely (+Atk, -Def)
225 HP / 110 Atk / 58 Def / 110 SAtk / 74 SDef / 100 Spe
Moves:
~*Payback*: [80 BP] You will attack one target. If they targeted any Mafia members tonight, this attack’s base power will double.
~*Phantom Force*: [90 BP] You will disappear into the Reverse World for the night. However, you will not come out until the beginning of the next night, and therefore you will not be allowed to speak during tomorrow’s day phase.
~*Explosion*: [250 BP, halves Defense stat] By using this move, you will begin to prepare to explode. During tomorrow’s day phase, sometime before the end of the day, you MUST type, in bold, “Use Explosion on _____”. Consequentially, you will blow up and deal severe damage to your target, but you will also kill yourself. If you do not blow up, you will explode automatically at the end of the day on a random target. A subtle hint at your impending explosion will be noted in the morning’s flavor text. (In other words, using this move turns you into a mandatory Terrorist during the next day phase.)
~*Tailwind*: [-- BP] Tonight, the actions of you and the rest of the mafia will take place before any other pokémon’s actions. If one of the other mafia kills a pokémon during this effect, that pokémon will not be able to use its night action, whereas it otherwise would.

I liek Squirtles: You are *Xatu*. Your alignment is with the *INNOCENTS*.

 Type: Psychic / Flying
*Current status:* 99 / 140 HP ; can communicate with hopeandjoy.
*Item:* None
*Ability:* Synchronize (If a pokémon targets you with a non-damaging move, then they will also be forced to use that move on themselves.)
*Nature:* Mild (+SAtk, -Def)
140 HP / 95 Atk / 81 Def / 126 SAtk / 90 SDef / 115 Spe
Moves:
~*Me First*: [?? BP] If the target uses a damaging move against any other player, you will use said damaging move against them.
~*Miracle Eye*: [-- BP] You will use your psychic power to see within another player’s soul and determine their species and alignment.
~*Ally Switch*: [--BP] Switch places with one ally for the duration of the night. Any moves that would otherwise target them will now target you instead, and vice versa. This effect ends at the end of the night.
~*Psychic*: [90 BP] Deals damage to a single target with no special effects.

1. Luftballon: You are *Butterfree*. Your alignment is with the *MAFIA*.

Type: Bug / Flying
*Current status:* 0 / 135 HP
*Item:* Silver Powder
*Ability:* Tinted Lens (This pokémon’s not very effective moves will be treated as if they were neutrally effective.)
*Nature:* Quirky
135 HP / 65 Atk / 70 Def / 110 SAtk / 100 SDef / 90 Spe
Moves:
~*Bug Buzz*: [40 BP] In addition to dealing damage to the target, you will also disrupt their train of thought and prevent them from using a move tonight.
~*Signal Beam*: [110 BP] A damaging attack aimed at a single foe. However, if it does not KO the target, they will be alerted to the fact that you were the one who targeted them.
~*Giga Drain*: [70 BP] A damaging attack aimed at a single foe. Half of the damage dealt will be recovered as HP.
~*Harden*: [-- BP] You will not take damage from attacks this night phase, with a few exceptions of which you will not be told.

Alligates: You are *Tyrantrum*. Your alignment is with the *INNOCENTS*.

Type: Dragon / Rock
*Current status:* 111 / 157 HP ; Can communicate with Flora.
*Item:* none
*Ability:* Rock Head (Recoil damage is prevented.)
*Nature:* Hasty (+Spe, -Def)
157 HP / 141 Atk / 126 Def / 89 SAtk / 79 SDef / 100 Spe
Moves:
~*Stealth Rock*: [-- BP] All pokémon who target you tonight will take damage equal to a percentage of their max HP dependent on how weak they are to the Rock type. (12.5% damage for one neutral to Rock-type moves, 25% for one weak, and 6.25% for one resistant.)
~*Charm*: [-- BP] Use your brilliant, muscled physique to attract another pokémon. For the remainder of the game, you will be able to communicate out-of-thread to the target of this move. However, if the target of this move is mafia-aligned, it will fail. This move can only be used once successfully, meaning that if it fails it can be used again until it succeeds. _This move cannot be used again._
~*Roar*: [-- BP] Accompany this action with a message of your choice. At the beginning of the next day phase, your message will be broadcast to the rest of the players. Obscenity is discouraged, and if present it will be edited out of the message by the GM.
~*Head Smash:* [100 BP] Deals damage to a single target with no special secondary effect.

Visitor Message: You are *Medicham*. Your alignment is with the *INNOCENTS*.

Type: Psychic / Fighting
*Current status:* 67 / 135 HP
*Item:* Big Root
*Ability:* Telepathy (You will detect all the players who target you.)
*Nature:* Gentle (+SDef, -Def)
135 HP / 80 Atk / 86 Def / 80 SAtk / 104 SDef / 100 Spe
Moves:
~*Detect*: [-- BP] You will be protected and will dodge any attack aimed at you for the duration of the night. However, this move cannot be used two nights in a row.
~*Mind Reader*: [-- BP] By reading one target’s mind, you will learn who they targeted tonight.
~*Role Play*: [-- BP] Choose two targets. You will use the move the first target used, on the second target. 
~*Drain Punch*: [70 BP] Deals damage to a single target and restores half the damage dealt as HP.

Majora: You are *Espeon*. Your alignment is with the *INNOCENTS*.

Type: Psychic 
*Current status:* 140 / 140 HP
*Item:* none
*Ability:* Synchronize (If a pokémon targets you with a non-damaging move, then they will also be forced to use that move on themselves.)
*Nature:* Calm (+SDef, -Atk)
140 HP / 78 Atk / 80 Def / 150 SAtk / 126 SDef / 130 Spe
Moves:
~*Morning Sun*: [-- BP] Choose either yourself or another target. The chosen target will be protected from all damage for the duration of the night, and also restored to full HP.
~*Helping Hand*: [-- BP] You will increase the damage of the target’s chosen move.
~*Psychic*: [90 BP] Deals damage to a single target with no special effects.
~*Future Sight*: [-- BP] By looking at the future actions of your target, you can determine their alignment.

hopeandjoy: You are *Meowstic (Male)*. Your alignment is with the *INNOCENTS*.

Type: Psychic 
*Current status:* 149 / 149 HP ; Can communicate with I Liek Squirtles
*Item:* none
*Ability:* Prankster (Your non-damaging moves will be executed before anyone else’s moves.)
*Nature:* Sassy (+SDef, -Spe)
149 HP / 68 Atk / 96 Def / 103 SAtk / 111 SDef / 112 Spe
Moves:
~*Imprison*: [-- BP] The target will be stopped from executing any moves tonight.
~*Mean Look*: [-- BP] You will try to intimidate your target by staring at them. In reality, you will see who targeted that target.
~*Barrier*: [-- BP] Choose either yourself or one other player. All damage dealt to that player tonight will be reduced by half.
~*Role Play*: [-- BP] Choose two targets. You will use the move the first target used, on the second target. 

Metallica Fanboy: You are *Ampharos*. Your alignment is with the *INNOCENTS*.

Type: Electric 
*Current status:* 144 / 165 HP
*Item:* none
*Ability:* Static (All pokémon that target you have a 25% chance of their actions not going through because the static electricity surrounding your body interfered with them)
*Nature:* Rash (+SAtk, -SDef)
165 HP / 95 Atk / 105 Def / 148 SAtk / 99 SDef / 75 Spe
Moves:
~*Zap Cannon*: [150 BP] This move has a 50% chance of, rather than dealing damage, instead paralyzing the opponent and making them unable to use a move tonight.
~*Ion Deluge*: [-- BP] All moves used tonight will be Electric-type instead of whatever type they would normally be.
~*Cotton Guard*: [-- BP] Choose either yourself or one other player. All damage dealt to that player tonight will be nullified.
~*Signal Beam*: [110 BP] A damaging attack aimed at a single foe. However, if it does not KO the target, they will be alerted to the fact that you were the one who targeted them.

Tailsy: You are *Flygon*. Your alignment is with the *INNOCENTS*.

Type: Ground / Dragon 
*Current status:* 155 / 155 HP
*Item:* none
*Ability:* Levitate (Provides an immunity to Ground-type moves.)
*Nature:* Impish (+Def, -SAtk)
155 HP / 120 Atk / 110 Def / 90 SAtk / 100 SDef / 120 Spe
Moves:
~*Sandstorm*: [-- BP] All pokémon that try to target you tonight will take damage equal to 20% of their maximum HP.
~*Dragon Tail*: [60 BP] Deals damage to a single target, and randomly changes said target’s target to a random player.
~*Roost*: [-- BP] Losing your immunity to ground-type moves, you will recover to your maximum HP at the beginning of the night. However, all moves targeting you after that tonight will deal 1.5x the damage they would normally deal.
~*Sonic Boom*: [Exactly 40 damage] In addition to dealing damage, this move will provoke the target pokémon, luring them into attacking you instead of their intended target.

Butterfree: You are *Feraligatr*. Your alignment is with the *MAFIA*.

Type: Water 
*Current status:* 0 / 165 HP
*Item:* none
*Ability:* Sheer Force (all damaging moves will deal 1.3x the damage they might otherwise deal.)
*Nature:* Brave (+Atk, -Spe)
160 HP / 137 Atk / 120 Def / 99 SAtk / 103 SDef / 89 Spe
Moves:
~*Thrash*: [70 BP] You will retaliate at anyone who targets you tonight by hitting them with this attack.
~*Fake Tears*: [-- BP] Choose one target. You will cry crocodile tears to convince them that you are innocent. They will be given this information.
~*Aqua Tail*: [90 BP] A damaging attack aimed at a single foe, with no special effects.
~*Uproar*: [-- BP] Throw a tremendously loud tantrum. Though this attack will not damage anyone, any pokémon not prepared for it will be stunned out of using a move tonight. Your fellow Mafia members will not be affected; however, because you startled all the innocent pokémon so, they will remember if any Mafia members attacked them, and who those mafia members were. This move can be used only once before the other pokémon learn to expect it and it ceases to be distracting.

blazheirio899: You are *Musharna*. Your alignment is with the *INNOCENTS*.

 Type: Psychic
*Current status:* 0 / 191 HP
*Item:* None
*Ability:* Forewarn (You will see your death coming, and you will be able to avoid it – temporarily, at least. If you would ordinarily die during the night, you will survive until the end of the following day phase.)
*Nature:* Careful (+SDef, -SAtk)
191 HP / 75 Atk / 105 Def / 115 SAtk / 126 SDef / 49 Spe
Moves:
~*Hypnosis*: [-- BP] Choose two targets. You will hypnotize the first target into using their move against the second target rather than their intended target.
~*Moonlight*: [-- BP] Choose either yourself or another target. The chosen target will be protected from all damage for the duration of the night, and also restored to full HP.
~*Healing Wish*: [--BP] You will sacrifice yourself, but in return your chosen target will be protected from all moves for this night phase and the next night phase. 
~*Magic Coat*: [-- BP] Any move used against you tonight will instead be redirected to target the player who used that move.

DarkAura: You are *Accelgor*. Your alignment is with the *MAFIA*.

 Type: Bug
*Current status:* 0 / 155 HP
*Item:* None
*Ability:* Sticky Hold (For any player who attacks you, you will grab hold of some element of their body, from which you will be able to determine what pokémon they are.)
*Nature:* Mild (+SAtk, -Def)
155 HP / 90 Atk / 54 Def / 132 SAtk / 80 SDef / 165 Spe
Moves:
~*Me First*: [?? BP] If the target uses a damaging move against any other player, you will use said damaging move against them.
~*Bug Buzz*: [40 BP] In addition to dealing damage to the target, you will also disrupt their train of thought and prevent them from using a move tonight.
~*Mind Reader*: [--BP] By reading one target’s mind, you will learn who they targeted tonight.
~*Sludge Bomb*: [-- BP] Deals damage to a single target with no special effect.

Flora: You are *Typhlosion*. Your alignment is with the *INNOCENTS*.

 Type: Fire
*Current status:* 153 / 153 HP ; Can communicate with Alligates.
*Item:* None
*Ability:* Blaze (Fire moves deal 1.5x damage when at less than 1/3 of HP.
*Nature:* Quiet (+SAtk, -Spe)
153 HP / 104 Atk / 98 Def / 141 SAtk / 105 SDef / 108 Spe
Moves:
~*Eruption*: [150* BP] This attack’s base power is 150 * (% of HP remaining). Other than that, there are no special effects.
~*Smokescreen*: [-- BP] Create a smokescreen around yourself. Everyone who attempts to attack you will have a chance of accidentally attacking someone else who is attacking you. If no one else is attacking you, then they have a chance of missing.
~*Reversal*: [150* BP] This attack’s base power is 150 * (1 - % of HP remaining). Other than that, there are no special effects.
~*Thrash*: [70 BP] You will retaliate at anyone who targets you tonight by hitting them with this attack.


Note to admins: the sprites of Feraligatr and Typhlosion for x and y don't work correctly, and I have no idea why.





Spoiler: Timeline



*GAME LOG:*
_Disclaimer: This log does not necessarily correlate with the order in which night actions were sent in, only the order in which they were processed._

Night 0
~Phantom uses Tailwind.
~1. Luftballon uses Bug Buzz on blazheirio889 – deals 60 (31%) damage
~DarkAura uses Mind Reader on Majora – returns Majora
~Butterfree uses Fake Tears on I liek Squirtles
~Alligates uses Charm on 1. Luftballon. The move fails.
~Visitor Message uses Detect.
~Metallica Fanboy uses Cotton Guard on Mai.
~Mai uses Detect.
~hopeandjoy uses Mean Look on Flora – returns Flora
~Tailsy uses Sandstorm
~Majora uses Morning Sun on Majora
~blazheirio889 tries to use Moonlight on self; fails because of higher-priority Bug Buzz.
~Flora uses Smokescreen on self
~I liek Squirtles uses Miracle Eye on Phantom (returns Mafia)
>No one faints.

Day 1
~1 vote to Abstain
~7 votes to lynch 1. Luftballon
>1. Luftballon is lynched.

Night 1
~Tailsy uses Sandstorm.
~Flora uses Smokescreen.
~blazheirio889 uses Magic Coat on blazheirio889.
~Metallica Fanboy uses Cotton Guard on Metallica Fanboy.
~Mai uses Sky Drop on Phantom – deals 40 (18%) damage
~Phantom tries to use Payback on Alligates, but is forced to use it on Mai instead due to Sky Drop – deals 38 (25%) damage
~Majora uses Morning Sun on Majora
~DarkAura uses Bug Buzz on Alligates – deals 46 (29%) damage
~Alligates tries to use Charm on Phantom, but flinches due to Bug Buzz (thereby not using a move)
~hopeandjoy uses Role Play on Alligates
~hopeandjoy does not use a move. 
~Visitor Message uses Role Play on Alligates.
~Visitor Message does not use a move.
~I liek Squirtles uses Miracle Eye on Tailsy - returns innocent
~I liek Squirtles is buffeted by the Sandstorm – takes 28 (20%) damage
~Butterfree uses Fake Tears on Majora
~Due to Synchronize, Butterfree also uses Fake Tears on Butterfree
>No one faints.

Day 2
~0 votes to Abstain
~7 votes to lynch Phantom
>Phantom is lynched.
~As a result of Aftermath, Visitor Message takes 68 (50%) damage.

Night 2
~I Liek Squirtles uses Ally Switch on Majora
~Majora tries to use Morning Sun on Majora, but because of Ally Switch ends up actually targeting I Liek Squirtles
~I Liek Squirtles is restored to full HP
~Due to Synchronize, Majora also uses Morning Sun on Majora.
~Butterfree uses Thrash
~Visitor Message uses Detect
~Tailsy uses Sandstorm again
~Flora uses Thrash
~Metallica Fanboy uses Cotton Guard on Alligates
~blazheirio889 uses Healing Wish on Visitor Message. As a result, blazheirio889 loses all her HP.
~Visitor Message dodges the attack due to Detect.
~Alligates uses Charm on Flora
~Flora uses Thrash on Alligates – Alligates is protected from damage by Cotton Guard
~hopeandjoy uses Role Play on Alligates, targeting Majora. Because of Ally Switch, hopeandjoy actually targets I Liek Squirtles
~hopeandjoy uses Charm on I Liek Squirtles
~DarkAura uses Me First on Mai
~DarkAura uses Flying Press on Mai – Deals 40 (26%) damage – returns Hawlucha
~Mai uses Flying Press on DarkAura – deals 139 (90%) damage – Returns Accelgor
>Butterfree did not send in a Night Action; it is randomized. Strike 1.
>Blazheirio889 reaches 0 HP. Thanks to Forewarn, she will die at the end of Day 3.

Day 3
~0 votes to Abstain
~2 votes to lynch Butterfree
>Butterfree is lynched
>blazheirio889 dies

Night 3
~Tailsy uses Sandstorm *again*
~Flora uses Thrash
~Mai uses Detect
~I liek Squirtles uses Ally Switch on Flora
~Flora uses Thrash on I liek Squirtles – deals 41 (29%) damage
~Majora uses Morning Sun on Majora
~Alligates uses Stealth Rock
~hopeandjoy uses Role Play on Alligates, targeting Visitor Message
~hopeandjoy uses Stealth Rock
~Visitor Message uses Role Play on Alligates, targeting Mai
~Visitor Message uses Stealth Rock
~Metallica Fanboy uses Cotton Guard on Alligates
~Metallica Fanboy is hurt by Stealth Rock – takes 21 (13%) damage
~DarkAura uses Mind Reader on Flora – returns I liek Squirtles, DarkAura
~Flora uses Thrash on DarkAura – deals 61 damage (KO)
>DarkAura faints
>I liek Squirtles did not send in a night action. ‘Twas randomized. 
>DarkAura did not send in a night action. ‘Twas randomized. 
>Villagers Win



Overall, I enjoyed this until people stopped being active, which is exactly what I remember happening in the first Realistic Pokémafia, and that made me sad. The first two days were great and I found myself constantly amused by how you all managed to make the roles I'd written interact in ways I hadn't ever thought about. And then, everything stopped. Some people stopped sending in night actions and I had to compose more reminder letters, and discussion was very dry, and I'm not sure why all that just happened on day 3. 

There will be another Realistic Pokémafia, but I'm not sure when. I should get exams out of the way first, and then we'll see.


----------



## Flora (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

...wait I KOed DarkAura! woo!

this was fun to watch at least!


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

lmao, what the hell. how did we even manage this ;__;


----------



## M&F (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Well, I didn't catch myself applying the follow the cop stratagem back there. Now that I notice it, I feel _dirty_.


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

To be honest this game was so mind-bogglingly innocent-slanted that I kind of just threw my hands up and couldn't be bothered anymore. :/ In a game where mafia attacks are not OHKOs (but lynches are) and about half of the players seem to have an action that reveals the target's alignment, the mafia basically stands no chance whatsoever. What's the point of trying to argue you're innocent when they can just arrange for several different players to inspect you and compare results tomorrow morning, and you're unlikely to even manage a single kill that night either way?


----------



## Mai (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Butterfree said:


> To be honest this game was so mind-bogglingly innocent-slanted that I kind of just threw my hands up and couldn't be bothered anymore. :/ In a game where mafia attacks are not OHKOs (but lynches are) and about half of the players seem to have an action that reveals the target's alignment, the mafia basically stands no chance whatsoever. What's the point of trying to argue you're innocent when they can just arrange for several different players to inspect you and compare results tomorrow morning, and you're unlikely to even manage a single kill that night either way?


Yeah, it definitely didn't turn out a balanced game. Kind of funny how, with my detect and therefore failed charm, I would've probably been on the chopping block if DarkAura didn't die.

That gives me an idea, though; maybe a game where lynches aren't an instakill in general? Not just a "you need a majority to force a lynch," but maybe each lynching vote takes away HP or something, with or without the possibility to viably KO/kill in one night. People would cast cotes individually; so it might even be possible to lynch two people at once (or try and fail). It might force innocent participation; at the very least, it makes more people come in to bandwagon.


----------



## Superbird (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I should point out that I think only two people had a move that was able to determine alignment. That was NOT the intended purpose of Charm, which was kind of meant to be used day 1 and hit an innocent and then never be able to be used again. The 'fails if it hits mafia' thing was a provision because I didn't want to handle an innocent+mafia lover pair, and I thought that would push the Mafia's numbers a bit too high if I handled it by placing the innocent player as part of the mafia. The 'never able to be used again' bit actually was supposed to discourage its use as an inspecting tool.

Probably should have considered one-hit KO moves, though. Notes for next time.


----------



## M&F (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

Standard procedure for that is simply not telling the player why exactly the move failed.

And yeah, giving the mob and the townsfolk the exact same kinds of power is bound not to go well -- the townsfolk have, by design, an advantage in numbers, so if everyone is about equal in power, then the town is much, much stronger than the mafia. And also, a mob that can't reliably kill people is an incredibly weak one.

One thing I'd do is give the mob stronger and more various attacking powers -- that way, if they know a player's Pokémon, that player would be screwed. I know I could have been if anyone had Earthquake, and yet, nobody had Ground-type moves at all, in spite of the fact that Levitate and Roost were things. It'd be a slightly more interesting game if the mafia simply had more dangerous toys to play with, and made it impractical for the town to just roleclaim out of the wazoo and then pseudo-follow the cop.


----------



## M&F (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Standard procedure for that is simply not telling the player why exactly the move failed.


Or, and since I forgot to mention this the first time, killing the player. It's specially common with more frequent recruiters, like masons.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*

I remember saying that the mafia should have OHKO moves because. They should get a night kill? I mean that's probably their main advantage, having a near-guaranteed night kill. Although since there are so many powers other balancing measures would have to be taken but yeah.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia II [Game]*



Butterfree said:


> To be honest this game was so mind-bogglingly innocent-slanted that I kind of just threw my hands up and couldn't be bothered anymore. :/ In a game where mafia attacks are not OHKOs (but lynches are) and about half of the players seem to have an action that reveals the target's alignment, the mafia basically stands no chance whatsoever. What's the point of trying to argue you're innocent when they can just arrange for several different players to inspect you and compare results tomorrow morning, and you're unlikely to even manage a single kill that night either way?


This. 

 I mean, I thought I was covered then all of a sudden yet ANOTHER innocent showed up with a move that turned inspection and I was screwed, panicked, and claimed terrorist - which I could have been had I used explosion the night before. I was just really hoping to make people nervous enough to get me to last another night so I COULD use it. 

 There was literally no way the mafia could have won this the way it was et up. We were screwed from day one.


----------

